
SCADE – Cross-Platform Development with Swift - antfarm
http://www.scade.io/
======
diegoperini
I wonder if it is really reliable to bootstrap a production quality app with
this. Edge cases in platform APIs are still in a state that is harmful for a
developer who uses cross platform tools like these. React Native or HTML5
based frameworks sort of cheat by using an additional VM layer on top.

